
How I hacked my sleep - malditojavi
http://blog.yannick.io/misc/2013/09/12/how-i-hacked-my-sleep.html
======
cesario
An interesting presentation from Alex Koppel is available online on the
subject:

video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQRuSjVeu0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQRuSjVeu0)
slidedeck: [http://fr.slideshare.net/koppel/sleep-rulu-
presentation](http://fr.slideshare.net/koppel/sleep-rulu-presentation)

HTH.

------
stcredzero
Light is important. As little as 0.5 lux shining under your Door could be
enough to suppress your pituitary from releasing hormones, if it is otherwise
dark in your room and the duration is longer than an hour. You actually have a
whole other set of receptors that aren't involved in vision but instead signal
your pituitary. Also, getting light during the day is part of this signaling
as well. The strongest reaction is from 470nm light, but there is some effect
from ~500nm to ~450nm. (To me, 470nm light looks like the really deep blue sky
on a perfectly cloudless day.)

Don't just depend on f.lux! You're probably still shining the wrong kind of
light directly into your eyes. I put on blue blocking glasses an hour after
sundown, but it's just best to limit your screen use at night. (There's a pair
of $8 Uvex safety goggles that do a good job with blue light. They still let
in a little green, however.)

------
tehwalrus
This is what my Basis band keeps telling me to do; it's surprisingly difficult
(especially so over the holidays).

If you're going to do this, you need your significant other to agree that it's
important and join in, which probably means (for owlish programmers living
with larkish partners) picking a regular sleep schedule that comes completely
unnaturally to you. :(

------
JetSpiegel
1\. Use the word "hacked" incorrectly in the title 2\. Write a one-phrase blog
post 3\. Submit to Hacker News 4\. ...

~~~
yann_ck
1\. do not understand a joke 2. Comment on HN to tell that to the world 3.
Think the poster is the blog owner

~~~
passwert
1\. Author must be a very funny guy. 2. Commenting is part of the HN concept.
3. Author is super smart too.

~~~
malditojavi
Wow HN. So much sleep. Very zzz.

------
styluss
My supposed hack is using
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.sweetlygeek...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.sweetlygeek.sleepytime)
to calculate the best time to wake up.

------
blueskin_
Go to bed at 4am, wake up at 12pm. I like this system.

~~~
stcredzero
If you don't control light in your bedroom or correctly use a quality
blindfold, research shows you could still be trashing your sleep related
hormones. From 6 to 12, you have a lot of daylight to block, and just a little
bit is enough to mess with you. Also, your body was designed for a year-round
average of 12 hours of reduced light.

I've considered a similar schedule. Lots of potential drawbacks to it.

